# silent traction padding



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find that self adhesive silent traction padding. i found it at ACK but they want $40 for 2 12"x20" sheets. gotta be cheaper somewhere else. thanks


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

That is the only place I have found it also. I've searched all over the web but keep coming up empty handed. If someone finds it cheaper let us know. I wouldn't even care if the pattern was different.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

HOOK1 has it, $30 for 2 12"x20"sheets kayakfishinggear.com


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

toy boater said:


> HOOK1 has it, $30 for 2 12"x20"sheets kayakfishinggear.com


i looked there too but came up with nothing. my search must not of been good enough


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If you want to go really cheap: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002AS9NAI/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0027P94Y4&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0XK69JW4S9CHK17Z9EBT"]Duck 1100731 Non-Adhesive Select Easy Shelf Liner, Jumbo Roll, 12-Inch Wide, 20-Square-Feet, Taupe: Amazon.com: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51UXIGCZykL[/ame]


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

What do you guys use this for?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TimTaylor75 said:


> What do you guys use this for?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Silence and traction... 

I'm going to use it on the top of my side rails where my paddle hits. I hit the edge sometimes and I know that is spooking some fish.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like some good stuff, but that is priced pretty high


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I put some in my U12. I've had it on for about 9 months now and not problems at all. Its pretty tough stuff too because I get little bits of rock in the boat then stand on the STS and it hasn't left a mark in it yet. Here's a shot if it in my yak.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

http://kayakfishinggear.com/silenttractionsystem-kit-1.aspx

Looks good!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

No cheaper but some different sizes:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HSOXIQ?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links"]Amazon.com: Harmony Silent Kayak Fishing Traction System: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31DAVukih8L[/ame]


----------

